# Diapers?



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone use diapers for kids that have to stay in the house? If so, what has worked best? We've got a little boy who needs a lot of TLC right now.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

why diapers? They get potty-trained as easy as a dog or cat (at least in regard to pee).


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

How do you potty train a goat?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

you mark a spot where peeing is allowed. A towel on a stone floor, newspapers, a litter box big enough for the lamb to stand in.

Lambs are like puppies in regard that they will pee after they get up from napping/lying down and/or did eat something. So, if the lamb is sleeping and getting up (or after getting the bottle), take it, place it on this spot, wait for the pee and praise it.

This will take only a few repetitions. The lamb needs free access to this spot, of course!


----------

